# Crossbow vs regular bow question



## cqp33

Ok I hate to throw this question out there in fear of insulting some one but here it goes! 

I am right handed but am forced to shoot all long barrel firearms left handed due to what is pretty much a bum right eye! It is very hard for me to shoot a bow left handed so I am considering a crossbow for the moments when one might to be a little more quiet than say a high power rifle. Anyone got any good scoop on a decent crossbow that won't entirely break the bank? I shot a crossbow of my dads years ago and I really liked it but he got rid of it before he passed away, don't know what brand it was that is why I am asking!

Not intending to insult any "true" bow hunters out there, I would love to have a a regular bow but with my vision situation it is tough with a regular bow! Funny thing is though the US Navy has allowed me to serve for almost 19 years now and counting and I am also a small arms instructor but see nothing but the big "E" on the eye chart on the right side but read the 20/10 line (that little booger on the bottom) with the left!


----------



## NaeKid

As a guy who has shot lots of regular bows, compound bows and currently owns a cross bow (compound crossbow) I have to say that I love my Barnett crossbow. The factory scope on it allows me to shoot very accurate as long as I have something good to steady myself on (log, branch, rock, etc). If I am free-standing, my accuracy goes down significantly due to the high front-weight of the crossbow. Of course, environmental factors always come into play (tall grass, wind, etc) ...

As far as "breaking the bank" goes, I didn't think my crossbow was all that expensive, I find the arrows a little more "bank breaking" for the good ones, so, I try to keep those ones pristine as much as possible.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I've got both. What I'd look for on a crossbow is first: a decent trigger pull. 5 pounds or less is about right. Next would be weight. Most of them are quite heavy. Third would be simplicity; can you change the string yourself, does it need frequent tuning or other maintenance, etc.? For this reason I wouldn't rule out a regular crossbow as compared to a compound crossbow. Fourth would be velocity. I put this fourth because most people have a false sense of how fast a crossbow shoots. 400 fps might seem fast compared to a handheld bow but it's still crawling along compared to a bullet. You'll need accurate range estimation with even the fastest crossbow in order to hit with precision. Get a good laser rangefinder and use it.

Realize that the effective range of a crossbow is still short on even a good day. If you have any crosswind you best keep the ranges very short. Don't think you're getting a weapon that will effectively take game out to 100 yards. About half that distance is more probable and then only with a good rangefinder and no cross winds.


----------



## NaeKid

mosquitomountainman said:


> Realize that the effective range of a crossbow is still short on even a good day. If you have any crosswind you best keep the ranges very short. Don't think you're getting a weapon that will effectively take game out to 100 yards. About half that distance is more probable and then only with a good rangefinder and no cross winds.


Good point ... one that I didn't think of mentioning.

My compound crossbow hits hard, very hard and I can hit my target-block over-n-over again at 75 yards when everything is "perfect", but, I probably would probably call hunting anything over 50-yards a "HailMary" ..

As far as using as protection-of-the-property, after "playing" with my cross-bow for 5 years now, I wouldn't consider it. It takes way too long to pull the string, set it, check it, set the arrow, find-target, click safety, refind-target and then pull the trigger.


----------



## Magus

I'd try both, some places will let you try before you buy.I lean toward a regular bow for speed of reload but if you like the increased accuracy and don't anticipate having to rapid reload the Barnett crossbow with a laser and dot is Cadillac!

Do you and the service guy a huge favor and *NEVER EVER EVER DRY FIRE THE THING!*you can screw up a good bow 7 ways from Sunday doing that!


----------



## The_Blob

if you want one because it's quiet, you might want to look into a .50 cal air rifle like:

http://www.pyramydair.com/article/_50_Caliber_Dragon_Slayer_Air_Rifle_December_2007/45

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Dragon_Claw_Air_Rifle/2499

http://www.quackenbushairguns.com/


----------



## fondini

I use the ten point crossbow. Love it.


----------



## cqp33

Thanks for all the feedback! I believe that I am going to start looking for a 350 FPS and up cross bow! Arrows and tips are the killer though, you are right on that one 'NAEKID"! How much difference does 350 make compared to 400? Doesn't sound like much but that is 15% less speed at 350 compared to 400 Obviously deer are quick when spooked but I would imagine that the more speed the greater range and accuracy you will get. I would be hunting from a tree stand and always be looking at shots within the 50 yard range, would 350 be more than capable of making these shots or should I be looking at the 400 FPS? There is about a $200 difference between 350 and 400FPS, is it really worth it I guess is the question here?


----------



## rider1k

I'm pretty handy with a compound . Have shot a few turkeys and various other critters with mine. Have never shot a crossbow. Might have to get me one and see what it's all about.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

cqp33 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback! I believe that I am going to start looking for a 350 FPS and up cross bow! Arrows and tips are the killer though, you are right on that one 'NAEKID"! How much difference does 350 make compared to 400? Doesn't sound like much but that is 15% less speed at 350 compared to 400 Obviously deer are quick when spooked but I would imagine that the more speed the greater range and accuracy you will get. I would be hunting from a tree stand and always be looking at shots within the 50 yard range, would 350 be more than capable of making these shots or should I be looking at the 400 FPS? There is about a $200 difference between 350 and 400FPS, is it really worth it I guess is the question here?


I personally wouldn't pay $200 more to gain 50 fps. If the shop has a chronograph have them run the crossbow through it to check the actual velocity. With my chrono. I've _never_ seen a bow shoot as fast as the manufacturer claims.

Super-high velocities are often gained at the expense of other factors such as increased noise, difficult tuning, and excessive wear on parts and the string. The number one factor in cross bow accuracy is the trigger pull. Accuracy is the most important point in purchasing a crossbow. If it won't hit the target it won't matter how fast the bolt got there.

JMO - Steve

PS: Had someone give me his old bow after he bought a new one that was rated much faster. He paid over $700.00 for his new bow. He was over one day and we shot them through the chronograph and guess what ... His old bow shot within 5 fps of his new bow! I would never buy a bow or crossbow based on velocity without first shooting it through the chronograph. Most archery shops have one. Tell them you want to se for yourself before you buy.


----------



## cqp33

Good advice mosquitomountainman! I am liking a barnett package I have found for $567 on amazon with free shipping too! I think I will test one out though first, might try bass pro but I don't think you can test shoot them there though! I am currently stationed in the communist state of Hawaii and owning about anything here is illegal, it will have to wait until I return to my home state of Tennessee for a visit which is in a few weeks. Oh the reason why bass pro, active duty military get 10% off everything there, it makes a difference!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

A lot of the Bass Pro Shops and Cabelas stores now have a room for trying out bows/crossbows and most of them have chronographs as well. Crossbows are a lot of fun and very deadly within their limitations. Have fun and invite me over to help break it in!


----------



## NaeKid

The BassPro near my house has a room set aside for testing all of their archery gear with 2D and 3D targets inside the room. It is best to go there during the week-day during "normal working hours" to test the different choices available as the chances of checking things out on the weekend are next-to-nil due to the high-volume-of-people there.

Here is an online review of my crossbow (no, I didn't do the review, someone else did): http://crossbow-review.com/ReviewPages/BarnettRevolutionAVi_page1.htm


----------



## cqp33

Very good review, thanks for the link NAEKID! mosquitomountainman, I will send an invite once I get my crossbow, I am not however providing any transportation reimbursements, sorry I am out of travel money in my travel expense fund for this fiscal year! lol

On a side note, I have found a ghost whisper 350 kit with a crank, the kit with a crank installed comes with 22" arrows, without the crank the kit comes with 20" arrows. I don't think the crank would change the size of arrows, is this a misprint? Also would you recommend a crank or just getting a pull rope or nothing at all?

Thanks for the input on this issue, great to have someone with some background jump in to assist me with my initial crossbow purchase! Thanks again guys, awesome to be here on many levels!


----------



## NaeKid

I personally don't use a crank or a pull-rope or anything like that. I just put my foot in the stirrup, grab the string, pull till it locks in, check the string's placement and then I am good to put the arrow on.

There are other forums dedicated to cross-bows - I learned alot from those other members when I first got my cross-bow, I still learn from them (and members here). Lots of good stuff to know!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

NaeKid said:


> I personally don't use a crank or a pull-rope or anything like that. I just put my foot in the stirrup, grab the string, pull till it locks in, check the string's placement and then I am good to put the arrow on. ...


That's how I do it.


----------



## cqp33

Good to know guys thanks again, probably just saved me some money too and that is always a plus!


----------

